# quick sr20ve ???



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I was just wondering since the sr20ve is like honda`s VTEC does the VE also get that really deep tone around 5K rpm`s like the honda vtec`s?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

94sentragtr said:


> I was just wondering since the sr20ve is like honda`s VTEC does the VE also get that really deep tone around 5K rpm`s like the honda vtec`s?


Yes.

Mike


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*here*



94sentragtr said:


> I was just wondering since the sr20ve is like honda`s VTEC does the VE also get that really deep tone around 5K rpm`s like the honda vtec`s?



Go listen to the dyno video:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/installs/sr20ve/
Enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

Now that just sounds sexy as hell.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

VVL owns VTEC.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've driven a VVL, IMO, it sounds pretty normal until you reach the cam switching point. It's like a 50-shot or something, it's just nuts.

Comparing it to an 01 Prelude I once drove, the VTEC switching point was NOTHING compared to the VVL, and the VVL keeps you in your seat up to 8K.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> VVL keeps you in your seat up to 8K.


Now thats sweet :thumbup:


----------

